# Game Thread: Detroit Pistons @ Charlotte Bobcats 4/20



## DetBNyce

vs.








*Detroit Pistons (54-27) vs. Charlotte  Bobcats (17-64)*

Time: 7:00 PM
Date: 4/20
Venue: Charlotte Arena

*Starting Lineups:*












































































Can he top his performance fromt he previous game?










*"I got a chance to show people what I can do," Darko Milicic said.*

The last game of a very interesting season is upon us...


----------



## kamego

vbookie should be doing an over/under for Darko's points tonight lol.

i for one am hoping he gets the start and doesn't get in foul trouble. 30 points 6 blocks 4 rebounds....Then the world can end in peace lol


----------



## irishfury

it is just worth watching game to watch darko more yayyyyyy....


----------



## Copper

Im pulling for D but I get the feeling he will have alot more pressure placed on him now and the media will be all over him. I will be pleasantly surprised if he can show enough maturity and poise to shake off the pressure and nervous bugs and duplicate or improve on his performance. If he can? I think he will have officially arrived and we can lay off the bust posts. If he fails? I will simply view that as a rookie learning how tough it is to be a focal point on a nightly basis. I wont lose hope in him though, the progress he made last night cant be chalked up to fluke or inferior opponent, he made plays and grew on the court before our eyes and a set back wont diminish that.


----------



## kamego

http://www.nba.com/pistons/news/notes.pdf

Pistons have Darko listed as a starter for tonights game as of this morning


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> http://www.nba.com/pistons/news/notes.pdf
> 
> Pistons have Darko listed as a starter for tonights game as of this morning


Great. Hopefully he can avoid early foul trouble and he can top the 30 minute mark. He'll have a challenge in front of him tonight as he goes up against Emeka Okafor.


----------



## kamego

Don't be suprised to see Ben take Oakafor and Darko play the 5. LB will be trying to make sure he doesn't run into foul trouble.


----------



## DetBNyce

Good point, although at some point and time I think he could be matched up with Okafor.


----------



## kamego

I am sure he will be for some time but if he gets an early foul, I would expect to see him rotate to the 5. The Bobcats won't have anyone to match up with him there.


----------



## DetBNyce

I agree although Melvin Ely is no slouch on D. I think Tayshaun or Dupree posterizes someone tonight.


----------



## Brian.

This is a much better barometer on how good Darko really is at this point. I would like to see how well he does vs Okefor.


----------



## nmuman

Anyone want to bet me 1000 points that Darko gets 20 points tonight?


----------



## kamego

you taking the under or over?


----------



## nmuman

20 or over.


----------



## Copper

I would take that bet because I dont think he is mentally tough enough yet for the pressure that will be on him to repeat his performance. But as a fan I cant because then Ill feel like Im rooting for him to fail. Hello rock...Im hard place.


----------



## nmuman

If no one takes this bet I'm going to go to the Bobcats forum and ask there. I'll give it til 5pm Eastern.


----------



## Copper

Anyone have the line for the game tonight? Ive been tryin to get a bet done before I have to leave.


----------



## umwolver

ill take that bet nmuwoman


----------



## nmuman

Deal.


----------



## kamego

Darko 30 points 5 blocks 4 rebounds tonight my predicion


----------



## nmuman

Holy Crap Kam! 

I'll bet you that he scores more than 20 but less that 30. 

How about it?


----------



## kamego

So if he scores more then 20 and less then 30 you win and then less then 20 and more then 30 I win?


----------



## kamego

I'll bet you 1 point he gets 30 or more lol


----------



## nmuman

Yeah, ok we can do that.


----------



## kamego

i would bet more but I put all my points on the Nets tonight


----------



## nmuman

kamego said:


> I'll bet you 1 point he gets 30 or more lol


No way man, we have to at least make this interesting.


----------



## kamego

i have 215 points lol


----------



## nmuman

You'll easily get 1000 if you post throughout the game and if you win your bet from the Tigers game.


----------



## kamego

ok 1000 is fine with me as long as you give me the night to earn them lol


----------



## nmuman

We'll pay up by noon on Thursday.

That cool?


----------



## kamego

Perfect with me. I will hit a 1000 points with posts by then for sure


----------



## kamego

For everyone who can't watch the game tonight, NBA.com is offering a free radio cast of the game at www.nba.com/video

Listen to George Blaha root on Darko all night long


----------



## midnight_balla

I'm not a betting guy,but i think DARKO'S gonna struggle 2night.For starters he's not fit yet,doesn't have stamina.And imo he's gonna get in foul trouble if he guards OKAFOR.I do beleive he's got great talent,since the 1st time i saw him play in europe,oohh about 4 years ago.Matter of fact i saw DARKO'S 1st game in september 2001(and yes he started that game).He didn't do anything special in EUROPE,i mean NENAD KRSTIC regularly out played him,if i'm not wrong they played 5 times vs each other.But you could see DARKO'S talent,and btw NENAD is 2 years older and was playing on a EURO-LEAGUE team.JOE DUMARS drafted him as a long term project,but i'm not sure PISTONS fans have enough patients ,btw neither does DARKO.For people to see the real picture on him,DARKO needs 2 go to summer league,try to make the SERBIAN national team this summer for the euro c'ships.I'm not optimistic on this 1 consedering he's got KRSTIC,REBRACA,DROBNJAK infornt of him.Hopefully DARKO sarts to realise his talents and hpoefulle next year we see the real DARKO.Go pistons. :cheers:


----------



## MLKG

Darko schooled Drobnjak last night.... and I think he's definately better than Rebraca.


----------



## kamego

darko has a few threads of his own in here about his long term potential tonight he should be guarding ely most of the game


----------



## kamego

Rebracca is a guy i don't miss thats for sure lol


----------



## DetBNyce

*Hey guests

Don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix.*

Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:


_____________________

Game 1 of the playoffs is Saturday and Game 2 on Tuesday. Looks like Stern isn't sticking to his promise to cut the days in between games.


----------



## kamego

we will see. last year they took 4 or 5 days off in between game 2 and 3 in round 1


----------



## kamego

time for tip off woohoo


----------



## kamego

blaha says tonight will be closer then yesterday lol


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> blaha says tonight will be closer then yesterday lol



LOL, even though he's being funny I think he may be right... Charlotte has played us pretty well this season, beating us once and the other was close until the end. Then again so had Atlanta, so we'll see.


----------



## kamego

rip is on the IL and horace jenkins is going to play


----------



## kamego

darko is offically starting again tonight so is delfino


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> LOL, even though he's being funny I think he may be right... Charlotte has played us pretty well this season, beating us once and the other was close until the end. Then again so had Atlanta, so we'll see.


Did we play them twice right after the brawl? Ben wasn't playing yet then was he?


----------



## MLKG

Rip will join Fred and Greg to broadcast during the 2nd quarter. :laugh:


----------



## kamego

Blaha said the key to winning to tonight "take this game seriously"


----------



## kamego

ben wins the tap


----------



## kamego

4-2 bobcats foul on okafor


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> Did we play them twice right after the brawl? Ben wasn't playing yet then was he?


Yea, he was out.



Mike luvs KG said:


> Rip will join Fred and Greg to broadcast during the 2nd quarter. :laugh:



Thought ought to be a treat. "Yes Sir!"


----------



## DetBNyce

Bickerstaff really is coaching. Calls the early TO.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Yea, he was out.


We couldn't do anything right at that point of the season.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Bickerstaff really is coaching. Calls the early TO.



He has done a very solid job this season as the coach and GM. They have been a lot better then everyone expected.


----------



## MLKG

Man, Tayshaun never misses anymore.


----------



## kamego

8-8 tied 3 mintues in Prince with 6


----------



## DetBNyce

How good is Tayshaun...


I remember when Gerald Wallace couldn't make a jumpshot to save his life. It's still a very ugly shot, but it went in.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> He has done a very solid job this season as the coach and GM. They have been a lot better then everyone expected.



I concur. Charlotte fans should be happy with the team.


----------



## kamego

prince with the 3 that makes 9 points


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> Man, Tayshaun never misses anymore.


Tay with the 3. 9 points early on. You can tell by his body language that he thinks he's the best player on the court.


----------



## kamego

darko for 2

2 points so far


----------



## kamego

prince with 11


----------



## ian

Wow Tayshaun

Keep on keepin on


----------



## kamego

darko hits the 16 footer

darko with 4 so far


----------



## DetBNyce

Darko with the 15 foot J. 4 early points.


----------



## kamego

ely picks up a offensive foul

okafor and ely both have 1 already


----------



## kamego

come on darko i got a 1000 on you going for 30 tonight lol


----------



## kamego

bobcats by 1 with 4 to go in the first


----------



## kamego

blaha is making it sound like we aren't getting any of the shooting fouls we should be


----------



## kamego

lb calls the time out 3:33 to go in the first


----------



## nmuman

kamego said:


> come on darko i got a 1000 on you going for 30 tonight lol


Or 19


----------



## MLKG

Ben continuing his quest to become Hakeem Olajuwan....


----------



## kamego

I would rather see him go crazy and lead the team in scoring


----------



## DetBNyce

Neither team is really intense D, well except Ben. But there are a lot of shots going through the nets from both teams.


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> Ben continuing his quest to become Hakeem Olajuwan....


If he can pull it off, who am I to stop him :banana:


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Neither team is really intense D, well except Ben. But there are a lot of shots going through the nets from both teams.



a lot more fun to play in a high scoring game since it's meaningless either way


----------



## rainman

i wouldnt mind seeing a highlight or two of darko on the lebron network(espn), they didnt have much on there last night.


----------



## kamego

PTI talked about him for about 15 seconds near the end of the show today


----------



## el_Diablo

if the bobcats win this, do they take the season series? they have won the pistons once already?


----------



## nmuman

Did they just say that Rip is going to make his broadcasting debut?


----------



## kamego

jenkins and dice replace billups and darko


----------



## kamego

nmuman said:


> Did they just say that Rip is going to make his broadcasting debut?


he is on the IL now and Horace is playing

2nd quarter he is supposed to do some annoucing


----------



## DetBNyce

el_Diablo said:


> if the bobcats win this, do they take the season series? they have won the pistons once already?



Yup. And we'd probaly be the first championship team to ever lose a series to an expansion team. But we're playing great now and that's all that matters.


----------



## DetBNyce

Haha Mike your call was right on point. Ben drains the long jumper. Then defends a point guard on the perimeter and blocks his shot. DPOY.


----------



## kamego

end of the 1st

pistons 25 bobcats 24


----------



## nmuman

This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## kamego

darko's on pace for 16 tonight

EC Dice Delfino Hunter Jenkins in the game


----------



## DetBNyce

Pistons open up the 2nd quarter with EC, Dice, Delfino, Jenkins, and Hunter.


----------



## kamego

beat you too it lol


----------



## kamego

i don't know if i like this lineup at all


----------



## kamego

31-29 bobcats


----------



## MLKG

So Charlotte has this guy named Matt Carroll, and apparantly he averages 9 points a game.

Highest scoring average ever for a player I've never heard of.


----------



## nmuman

I hate it and boy is that Hart guy quick.


----------



## kamego

dupree in for delfino


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> So Charlotte has this guy named Matt Carroll, and apparantly he averages 9 points a game.
> 
> Highest scoring average ever for a player I've never heard of.


Carroll was a hell of a player at Notre Dame was the NBDL MVP this season.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> So Charlotte has this guy named Matt Carroll, and apparantly he averages 9 points a game.
> 
> Highest scoring average ever for a player I've never heard of.


We're on the same page. I have no idea who this guy is.


----------



## nmuman

Mike luvs KG said:


> So Charlotte has this guy named Matt Carroll, and apparantly he averages 9 points a game.
> 
> Highest scoring average ever for a player I've never heard of.


Its probably because he was just picked up from the NBDL in February or because he plays for Charlotte or because he's white?

:biggrin: 

And wow look at the dunk by Dupree!


----------



## kamego

Dupree with the alley oop


----------



## DetBNyce

Ok, I know who he is. He went to Notre Dame. He's one of those guys who shot a lot of three pointers. I think his brother plays for St. Joe's.


----------



## kamego

nmuman said:


> Its probably because he was just picked up from the NBDL in February or because he plays for Charlotte or because he's white?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> And wow look at the dunk by Dupree!


Carroll was a great player at Notre Dame but no one thought he was quick enough to play in the NBA.


----------



## kamego

yeah his brother was part of the goon game between St Joes and Temple


----------



## rainman

Mike luvs KG said:


> So Charlotte has this guy named Matt Carroll, and apparantly he averages 9 points a game.
> 
> Highest scoring average ever for a player I've never heard of.


he played for notre dame didnt he. good shooter.


----------



## el_Diablo

I seem to remember carroll being in portland's roster at some point last season... they upgraded to another obligatory three-point-shooting-white-bench-scrub, richie frahm for this season...


----------



## kamego

rainman said:


> he played for notre dame didnt he. good shooter.


Carroll played for Notre Dame then the Spurs (03-04) then the NBDL then the Bobcats.


----------



## DetBNyce

Brevin Knight is a hell of a player. To think Milwaukee had all those point guards last year and now that is one of their weakest positions.


----------



## kamego

tj ford's injury killed their PG depth


----------



## DetBNyce

This game needs an injection of Darko. Arroyo makes his way into the game.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> tj ford's injury killed their PG depth


Yea and Damon Jones and Brevin going to different teams.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> tj ford's injury killed their PG depth


Yup, along with Knight's departure and Damon Jones exit.


----------



## MLKG

Schizo....


----------



## ian

Is this gonna be another case of Darko played well, let's punish him for the next game ?


----------



## kamego

he will get back in soon


----------



## rainman

el_Diablo said:


> I seem to remember carroll being in portland's roster at some point last season... they upgraded to another obligatory three-point-shooting-white-bench-scrub, richie frahm for this season...


these guys bust their *** to survive in the league give them a break.


----------



## el_Diablo

rainman said:


> these guys bust their *** to survive in the league give them a break.


yeah I know... I kid because I love...


----------



## MLKG

Haha, through it down Lindsey.


----------



## DetBNyce

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:

Guests in the link above you can sign up for your free account and join in on the game thread. It's free and easy.


----------



## DetBNyce

I figured it out rainman. You have a soft spot for 12th men. :wink:


----------



## DetBNyce

"Because he doesn't have any creativity"

-Rip after being asked why Dupree wasn't in the slam dunk contest

:laugh:


----------



## rainman

time and score if you dont mind. give me the good stuff on darko too.


----------



## DetBNyce

49-47 Charlotte

51-47

Darko isn't really getting the ball.


----------



## rainman

CJ said:


> I figured it out rainman. You have a soft spot for 12th men. :wink:


you super sleuth you.


----------



## el_Diablo

how has darko managed to play 14 minutes and grab only 1 board?

edit: philly is killing atlanta, now we need a chicago win against indy, and detroit will play the pacers in the 1st round...


----------



## DetBNyce

Almost everything is going through the net. His weakness so far is rebounding, but with all that athleticism, he's bound to get better.


----------



## kamego

7 foot guys can figure out rebounding...


----------



## kamego

darko to the free throw line


----------



## DetBNyce

Darko to the line after establishing nice position in the lane. To the foul line for 2 and he sinks them both.


----------



## kamego

darko has 8


----------



## DetBNyce

LB gets a bad rap.

And Charlotte can't stop Darko without fouling him.


----------



## kamego

darko to the line


----------



## kamego

my bad george jumped the gun it was a no call


----------



## kamego

darko called for his first foul


----------



## Lope31

kamego said:


> darko called for his first foul



Haha I am listening to the game on the radio too and reading kamego is like seeing the radio transcript in text.


----------



## DetBNyce

Pistons Timeout. Pistons are playing sloppy on Offense, not runnign any sets or plays.


----------



## MLKG

We have to get serious here. Enough of the goofing around.

Sure, the game doesn't mean anything, but there is a big difference between going into the playoffs on a 12 game winning streak and a 1 game losing streak.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> We have to get serious here. Enough of the goofing around.
> 
> Sure, the game doesn't mean anything, but there is a big difference between going into the playoffs on a 12 game winning streak and a 1 game losing streak.



I think they should take out Chauncey. He looks disinterested. I don't want to sound like I'm calling someone out in a game liek this, but he isn't playing too hard. I'd like to see Arroyo/Hunter and Dupree inserted.


----------



## kamego

if you heard george you would think it was a serious game


----------



## kamego

Lope31 said:


> Haha I am listening to the game on the radio too and reading kamego is like seeing the radio transcript in text.


if i could watch the game maybe i'd use more detail


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> if you heard george you would think it was a serious game



Well Charlotte and a few Piston starters are playing hard. And Chauncey was just almost undercut, good thing he got his leg out from under himself.


----------



## kamego

dice and arroyo are back in the game
24 second vio on the bobcats


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Well Charlotte and a few Piston starters are playing hard. And Chauncey was just almost undercut, good thing he got his leg out from under himself.



seems like we might be getting the starters out for good soon


----------



## DetBNyce

68-59 Bobcats.

Well actually 70-59


----------



## kamego

dupree is coming in
wouldn't mind seeing ben and billups stay out for the rest of the game now

bobcats up by 11 dupree to the free throw line


----------



## DetBNyce

Dupree should provide a lift and spark. Maybe we can cut this lead down.


----------



## kamego

75-62 our bench should be upset by this disgrace lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Get the ball to Darko.


----------



## DetBNyce

Charlotte moves to the zone D, the worst defense to go against when you're not playing team ball like the Pistons are not.


----------



## DetBNyce

CJ said:


> I think Tayshaun or Dupree posterizes someone tonight.


:greatjob:


----------



## DetBNyce

Now it's looking like we're gonna get Indy in the first round.

*Hey guests

Don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix.*

Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:


Charlotte up 83-70. Pistons need to make some type of move if we are to win this game.


----------



## DetBNyce

First opportunity to get it to single digits for the first time in a while. 

Darko with the nice feed to Campbell, and 1. Lead down to 8.


----------



## el_Diablo

darko is back and dominating... assist and a board...


----------



## DetBNyce

Knight catches Darko reaching and he goes in for the floater.


----------



## DetBNyce

90-83 BETcats. 2:40 left.

That Dupree TO cost us a little.


----------



## rainman

Mike luvs KG said:


> We have to get serious here. Enough of the goofing around.
> 
> Sure, the game doesn't mean anything, but there is a big difference between going into the playoffs on a 12 game winning streak and a 1 game losing streak.


losing the last game in a meaningless situation means nothing. if your psyhce is that fragile as a team you have problems.


----------



## el_Diablo

darko didn't see too much ball in the second half did he? if I'm not mistaken he only had one or two FGA?


----------



## DetBNyce

rainman said:


> losing the last game in a meaningless situation means nothing. if your psyhce is that fragile as a team you have problems.


I gotta agree with this. Although the way they were playing was inexcusable. In the long run they won't think about this one much.


----------



## itgoesbuzz

gentlemen (and women), it is time to talk playoffs, as of now we are 0-0

im excited. :cheers:


----------



## DetBNyce

itgoesbuzz said:


> gentlemen (and women), it is time to talk playoffs, as of now we are 0-0
> 
> im excited. :cheers:



You're not the only one. It's looking more and more like we're going to get Indiana in the first round. We'll have a lot of people cheering against us.


----------



## Copper

Man, I am dissappointed in the performance tonight. The second unit is playing like its the last chance they will have to play and they are playing to pad their stats. I am glad we can bid adiu to Horsecrap Jenkins, this guy is a poor mans Chuckie Atkins. Darko really didnt get any help from his teammates tonight as far as feeding him in the post, especially since he was really causing problems for the bobcats bigs down there. He got alot of fouls on them in the post and his guards would go and run the clock down and jack up a shot. This is a perfect example of why Darko looks good when he is with the starters and playing in an organized structure, then he fades when LB puts him with the scrubs. The scrubs dont even look for the bigs in the post unless its a starter. I think Darko played well enough tonight to warrant getting any minutes available in the postseason. Well Im gettin the Bags packed and preparin to head out. Talk to ya'all in a few weeks....Go Stones!!!


----------



## MLKG

rainman said:


> losing the last game in a meaningless situation means nothing. if your psyhce is that fragile as a team you have problems.


I don't think the Pistons care, but I personally wish they would have won.

They would have had the biggest winning streak going into the playoffs since Lou Alcindor's Bucks. Doesn't mean anything to the team, but it would have been a fun thing for fans to hang over peoples heads.

Another championship will be more fun though.


----------



## kamego

This game causes no reason to worry. I do like the effort Darko has shown the last two games. You can tell he knew it was his big chance and he didn't fold under pressure like some people would have thought. Hats of to him. Hoarce Jenkins is a great feel good story but he shouldn't be playing for the Pistons next season. Give me Ricky Paulding any day of the week over Horace.


----------



## rainman

kamego said:


> This game causes no reason to worry. I do like the effort Darko has shown the last two games. You can tell he knew it was his big chance and he didn't fold under pressure like some people would have thought. Hats of to him. Hoarce Jenkins is a great feel good story but he shouldn't be playing for the Pistons next season. Give me Ricky Paulding any day of the week over Horace.



right on. mission accomplished. nobody got hurt and guys got some rest for the playoffs. i think darko did enough from the sound of things to show he isnt a stiff. he wont see any meaningful time in the playoffs(is he actually on the roster) but he can be happy knowing he showed some of what he can do. although in fairness he couldnt have been in the best game shape this past week having not really played much all year. he needs to play a lot of ball this summer and come in next year with the idea that if he works hard he gets 15-20 mpg. anything less than that and i have lost total respect for the brass there. good luck in the playoffs.


----------



## kamego

Darko will be on the roster for sure at this point. If Ham was going to make the playoff roster he probally would have been taken off the IL and played tonight. (Rasheed could have taken his place just like Rip went on the IL for Horace) Darko was in pretty good shape because he does work out a lot more then most players during the season. I hope to see him cause some trouble on the summer league team this offseason. He has the skills and is becoming a lot better. These last two games really helped me keep my belief in him.


----------



## rainman

kamego said:


> Darko will be on the roster for sure at this point. If Ham was going to make the playoff roster he probally would have been taken off the IL and played tonight. (Rasheed could have taken his place just like Rip went on the IL for Horace) Darko was in pretty good shape because he does work out a lot more then most players during the season. I hope to see him cause some trouble on the summer league team this offseason. He has the skills and is becoming a lot better. These last two games really helped me keep my belief in him.


i saw about a 5 minute clip of darko before the draft, it was worse quality than the zapruder film but it was all i needed to see. the kid has talent he just hasnt been handled right by brown. i dont say he should be playing in front of the starters but they could have got him more pt. the next year will be huge in his developement.


----------



## kamego

They could have played him more but Larry Brown isn't here to help Darko. He was hired for the sole reason to win now. Whoever replaces Larry this summer will be the one that has the true chance at helping Darko become a star.


----------

